# Tried to sign up with Postmates



## rricci (May 10, 2015)

This happened a while about a year and a half ago, nut is still bothering me. I tried to sign up with Postmates. After finishing, I get a screen saying somthging to the effect od "We're sorry, but due to your record, we can't offer you a position." There was an option to check my background NO red at all, all green. So I want to know why I was rejected. Is there a number I can call? I tried send emails but no response/ I just want to know the reason.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Good luck getting in touch with someone. It’s damn near impossible to get someone on the phone


----------



## rricci (May 10, 2015)

Same thing with Doordash. There is NO WAY on the page (I haven't tried on the mobile app) to send comments or complaints (Not a driver of DD, just a customer). 

One time, I accidentally used the wrong address for delivery. I tried to correct my mistake, but the page said that it was "Out of the area". The funny thing is, I used the SAME restaurant at the correct address with no issues.. Maybe there should be a law requiring online businesses to have a phone contact (or at least make it easier to contact said business)?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

rricci said:


> This happened a while about a year and a half ago, nut is still bothering me. I tried to sign up with Postmates. After finishing, I get a screen saying somthging to the effect od "We're sorry, but due to your record, we can't offer you a position." There was an option to check my background NO red at all, all green. So I want to know why I was rejected. Is there a number I can call? I tried send emails but no response/ I just want to know the reason.


Those back ground check was checked by Checkr. Their address is One Montgomery Street, Suite 2000, San Francisco, CA 94104, Contact # applicants.checkr.com - (844) 824-3257
You can ask them your background report. They check your background against with credit bureau as well. I am not sure but I think you should have some credit as well.


----------



## rricci (May 10, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Those back ground check was checked by Checkr. Their address is One Montgomery Street, Suite 2000, San Francisco, CA 94104, Contact # applicants.checkr.com - (844) 824-3257
> You can ask them your background report. They check your background against with credit bureau as well. I am not sure but I think you should have some credit as well.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! I bet that call will help a lot.

I have to say that I was apprehensive of posting this because it happened last year. I thought I'd get "Just re-apply" responses. Thanks to you, I might FINALLY get the answer I wanted for such a long time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

rricci said:


> Same thing with Doordash. There is NO WAY on the page (I haven't tried on the mobile app) to send comments or complaints (Not a driver of DD, just a customer).
> 
> One time, I accidentally used the wrong address for delivery. I tried to correct my mistake, but the page said that it was "Out of the area". The funny thing is, I used the SAME restaurant at the correct address with no issues.. Maybe there should be a law requiring online businesses to have a phone contact (or at least make it easier to contact said business)?


Try using app on phone. There always has an option to contact delivery driver to correct address. When I did Uber Eats, a kid called me and told me that he used the wrong address for delivery. He wanted me to drop Off somewhere. I told him to text me on the app. He did and I used google map to make delivery. I didn't worry because The chat logs are recorded too or I could call Uber Help to change the adress.


----------



## rricci (May 10, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Try using app on phone. There always has an option to contact delivery driver to correct address. When I did Uber Eats, a kid called me and told me that he used the wrong address for delivery. He wanted me to drop Off somewhere. I told him to text me on the app. He did and I used google map to make delivery. I didn't worry because The chat logs are recorded too or I could call Uber Help to change the adress.


I'm old fashioned. I prefer a REAL keyboard, not one designed for ants


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

rricci said:


> I'm old fashioned. I prefer a REAL keyboard, not one designed for ants


FYI, App is easier to be seen everything than website. On website, there are always hard time to look for what you want to do but App is way easier on everything. Website has too much information which makes app easier.



rricci said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! I bet that call will help a lot.
> 
> I have to say that I was apprehensive of posting this because it happened last year. I thought I'd get "Just re-apply" responses. Thanks to you, I might FINALLY get the answer I wanted for such a long time.


You are very welcome indeed.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Congratulations!

The pay on postmates is literally less than $1 per hour.

The only times I ever see anyone making any real money is with bonuses (subsidized).

I have one lady that tips $10. Thats what it takes to get minimum wage because you average one run per hour.

Other than that last 6 runs 3-4$ no tips. In traffic, in the rain, after gas and expenses I'm pretty sure that you're the one paying the customer.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Believe it or not PM actually did you a favor. Out of all food delivery apps they pay the least and you could very well end up spending an hour (start to finish) to make $4 on an order. Sign up for Caviar, GH or even DD.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The pay on postmates is literally less than $1 per hour.
> 
> ...


What market is this? If this were the case everywhere, "Doordash, Grubhub, Postmates, etc" wouldnt exist, as theyd have ZERO drivers at that rate.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> What market is this? If this were the case everywhere, "Doordash, Grubhub, Postmates, etc" wouldnt exist, as theyd have ZERO drivers at that rate.


Fl. Yeah the turnover rate on the apps are tremendous.

Until recently grubhub went through a 3rd party which paid at the subcontractor rate per delivery plus tip, until they got sued and now pay by the hour. It went from 0 to a 20 million dollar company back to zero in 2 years.

People are always looking for jobs, 2nd jobs, and unskilled labor is a dime a dozen.

But 10 bucks an hour is less than chump change, even 15 bucks an hour because you're working 2 hours at a time and paying vehicle expenses during rush hour traffic.

5 pm with a delivery getting stuck in gridlock (which is why they called YOU to do it) $5-10 tip if you're lucky, maybe even 20. Then 2 hours later maybe you make 40$ and you spent several hours to make it minus gas and expenses its basically working to put wiper blades on your car.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The pay on postmates is literally less than $1 per hour.
> 
> ...


I deliver Postmates... We have a $4.00 minimum deliver fee for drivers - I deliver Postmates as a fill-in. I usually on deliver at lunch time 11-2 my average hr rate including tips is $34.00 w/out surges. I try to be in business areas where the orders are somewhat larger.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

1-888-815-7726 is postmates, not sure if this will work I used it a while back when they called me idk if they take incoming calls 
1-650-681-9470 is doordash but u have to call from a number that has never called or u just get an automated msg that hangs up after ,use a google voice number to get thru


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> The pay on postmates is literally less than $1 per hour.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you're not making money. I've done very good with Postmates but I guess it depends on the market you are in.


----------

